# Angeln am Stockweier (Etang du Stock)



## piks (29. Mai 2008)

hallo Leute!
seit Tagen suche ich verzweifelt nach infos vom Stockweier.
da habe ich rausbekommen, das an öffentlichen Gewaessern
unbedinngt eine jahreskarte braucht. stimmt das? und ob 
Stockweier eine ist? darf man am see nachtangeln? #c
bitte um hilfreiche infos.

danke im vorraus #6

MFG


----------



## myers (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Stockweier (Etang du Stock)*

Hi Piks,

der Stockweiher ist ganz bei uns in der Nähe, war selbst noch nicht da, soll sich aber lohnen. 

Ruf doch mal bei Angelsport Becker an, größter Shop in Saarbrücken, verkaufen auch Scheine für Frankreich. Die können Dir sicher die benötigten Infos geben. Tel-Nr. steht auf der Webseite: www.angelsport-becker.de

Myers


----------



## piks (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Stockweier (Etang du Stock)*

Hi Myers.
Super, danke für den Link, werde mir gleich anknüpfen.

MFG   piks #6


----------

